# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  FP ¿Duro o Blando?

## ign

Poseo tanto duros como blandos de la marca Vernet, pero no termino de decidirme por uno de ellos.
Un amigo mío que lo utiliza con bastante asiduidad, prefiere el duro porque dice que el blando, al ser un poco más grueso, se nota más.
Yo hasta ahora, sólo he usado los duros, pero no sé si probar con el blando a ver, intentaré practicar un poco con él.
En fin, que a ver qué opináis vosotros...

----------


## hechicero

Pues creo que la respuesta está clarísima, tú mismo te respondes  :Wink:  . Si tienes de los dos modelos prueba los dos y quédate con el que más te convenza. Tu amigo lo tiene claro, ha probado los dos y prefiere el duro, prueba tú y mira cuál te parece mejor ¿qué más te da lo que los demás podamos pensar sobre uno u otro modelo si el que lo va a utilizar eres tú?

----------


## letang

Yo he probado los dos modelos y me quedo con el blando.
No se por qué pero no me siento nada a gusto con el duro.

Quizá porque el primero que tuve durante mucho tiempo fue uno blando y me acostumbré demasiado, y al pasar al duro... como que no...

De todas formas no lo uso nunca, así que tampoco puedo hablar de mucha experiencia real, o sea, ante público.
Y ahora que lo digo... debería plantearme algunos efectos con FP pa' sacarle partido, que los tengo ahí muertos de risa  :roll: 

Un saludo!!

----------


## themagician

> Yo he probado los dos modelos y me quedo con el blando.
> No se por qué pero no me siento nada a gusto con el duro.
> 
> Quizá porque el primero que tuve durante mucho tiempo fue uno blando y me acostumbré demasiado, y al pasar al duro... como que no...
> 
> De todas formas no lo uso nunca, así que tampoco puedo hablar de mucha experiencia real, o sea, ante público.
> Y ahora que lo digo... debería plantearme algunos efectos con FP pa' sacarle partido, que los tengo ahí muertos de risa  :roll: 
> 
> Un saludo!!


Píllate "El ABC del FP".
Mu wueno.

----------


## Et3pok

Yo prefiero el blando, con el duro hago movimientos un poco "artificiales" no me termina de convencer, pero bueno voy a practicar con el duro a ver si...

----------


## powerchisper

pues mirad , yo uso del duro xl de vernet , pero creo que el blando esta hecho con la intencion de poder cerrarlo en cierto juego que se hace con agua.
Si alguien conoce otra aplicacion , que me lo diga

----------


## Mecachis

> Pues creo que la respuesta está clarísima, tú mismo te respondes  . Si tienes de los dos modelos prueba los dos y quédate con el que más te convenza. Tu amigo lo tiene claro, ha probado los dos y prefiere el duro, prueba tú y mira cuál te parece mejor ¿qué más te da lo que los demás podamos pensar sobre uno u otro modelo si el que lo va a utilizar eres tú?


Pues si señor!!!esa es una buena respuesta hechicero.... creo que todos los posts que se escriban despues  son sólamente cuestion de gustos .... o para aumentar el numero de mensajes personales........
Salu2 
 PD como el anuncio, prueba, compara ..y si encuentras algo mejor ........... pues en fin que tu mismo, va ha estar en tus dedos......

----------


## zaratustra

No cabe duda, el rigido es el autentico y el resto son chorradas

----------


## Noel Guerrero E.

:?: Pues sobre el pulgar se debe saber para que lo vas a utilizar, porque si haces esl cambio de billete como Michael Ammar, el usa el duro ya que se queda con el FP en una mano y siendo rigido es mas facil, si vas aparecer peces, es mejor el duro ya que mantiene su forma y de esa forma no se lastiman los peces, si lo utilizas para aparecer cedas son mejores los blandos ya que al empujar la ceda en el FP  puede este ceder y se acomoda mejor la ceda.
Por lo tanto para que lo vas a utilizar, usa uno u otro FP y recuerda con cual te acomodas más.
saludos Mago Noel. :twisted:

----------


## lopez

:Lol:   A mi me gusta + el duro, pero yo creo que si sabes utilizarlo da = k sea duro o blando, si sabes utilizarlo el público profano no verá ninguna ''cosa rara''.

----------


## mariio

lo de que el blando es el mas comodo es una tonteria el duro es el mejor porque por ejemplo al sacartelo no se te hace un vacio y se puede sacar con una mano eso te permite hacer efectos como hacer que cojes cosas del aire

----------


## federicotrimboli

Mira, yo que empeze con los dos fp (duro y blando) al mismo tiempo, se cual es que prefiero, y es el duro. El duro calza perfecto en el dedo, en cambio, el blando no. Realmente recomiendo el duro, pero no soy quien para interferir en tu decision.
Saludos, espero haberte ayudado.

----------


## Ella

yo creo que depende de lo que se va a meter, y como.
por ejemplo yo, siempre he usado el duro...el otro dia en magia estudio me compre un blando pero extra grande a posta, para meter las bolas de esponja y que no se meta hasta el fondo del dedo, si no, en el contorno, y es algo fabuloso, salen con una facilidad....en cambio con el duro no es asi, hay que meter los dedos en forma de pinza hasta el fondo e intentar sacar la bola a duras pentas. por otra parte, una desventaja del duro es que para meter la bola siempre tiene que ser metiendola con la otra mano, y no meterla con la misma mano en la que tengo el fp (que es lo que suelo hacer), ya que el fp al ser blando se dobla y la bola no entra.
he pensado ponerle un alambre en forma circular pegado para mantener el contorno y no se doble...bueno, ya os contare

----------


## 2 de trebol

yo me he comprado un FP y pareze que me haya comprado un MM (mini meñique!!!!!!) que desilusionnnnnn no me cabe ni en la uña del dedo gordo...
estoy bastante triste...

----------


## magomontecarlos

Hola 2 de trebol, yo estas cosas prefiero comprarlas en la tienda directamente porque asi puedes comprobar lo que te ha pasado con lo del tamaño y ademas hay una variedad de tonos diferentes y puedes escojer el que mas se te asemeje a tu tono de piel. (sabemos que sabiendolo utilizar no hay problemas por lo de los tonos osea misdirection, pero ya puesto que puedes escojer pues mejor)

----------


## magicpeke

Bueno te comento que yo uso el duro, tengo un dedil que hace ya casi 3 años y medio que lo tengo y no lo quiero dejar, le tengo un amor impresionante. Estuve viendo el soft y mucho no me convence... eso sino te podria decir porque no lo eh usado ya que siempre uso el viejito.

Saludos,


Magicamente....


MagicPeke :D

----------


## kraken69

precisamente el dia de ayer comprobé que para mi es mucho mas accesible el blando yo lo uso mucho para desaparecer pañuelos y la verdad he estado utilizando el duro pero como que la ceda queda muy apretada y luego me cuesta mucho trabajo meter mi pulgar, en cambio pude comprobar que con el blando entra mucho mejor mi pulgar aparte que lo siento mucho mas seguro y sin peligro de que se me valla a caer..
 o creen que no es muy buena mi tecnica para introducir la ceda :Confused:

----------


## maxysebas09

Al ser blandoe s mas facil de manipular ya saben...

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

te recomiendo el fp blando tamaño emdio que, si no recuerdo aml, vale 2,5 euros en tienda magia y esta muy bien

----------


## pecha3

pues a mi me pasa igual que a magicpeke, uso siempre mi FP de siempre. Es con el que me siento mejor. Quizas es el cariño como el dice. Yo uso el duro. Me parece mucho mejor. Y da mas juego. Con un cigarro encendido por ejemplo, sin necesidad de tener que tener algo ya dentro para que no lo chamusques.

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

Yo empeze casi durante 2 años usando uno duro y me iba bien; pero despues de que adquiri uno blando me sentia mas comodo ya que se siente mas ajustado permitiendome mayor seguridad en los pases por la mejor adherencia a la piel; y respecto a que los blandos no generan ninguna ventaja esto es de acuerdo al efecto y con la documentaciòn que manejas frente a tus destrezas, yo concidero que un buen artista debe buscar permanentemente y estar dispuesto a enfrentar los nuevos cambios.

----------


## cyberpaquito

A mi me surge el problema con el duro. Bajo los focos brilla y alguna vez me lo han visto por ese motivo. De acuerdo, una solución es una buena cobertura pero aunque lo estés cubriendo con la mano si brilla no pasa inadvertido y ahí empiezan mis problemas...

Espero vuestras sugerencias...

Gracias
Salud y magia

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

*ciberpaquito:* mira esto sucede cuando hay muy buena Luz de arriba o lateral, el Fp es nuevo, no se ajusta a color de piel o por el sudor de la misma; una solución es comprar otro que se ajuste mas a color de tu piel, pero si no es el problema, una estrategia para que no te brille sobre todo cuando es nuevo el fp es tratar de que en donde realizes el acto tu ubicación haya una luz Frontal y te generara una contra luz de la que llega de arriba y los laterales así evitaras algo de brillo, te recomendaria ademas utlizarlo en casa varias veces con el fin de que se deteriore un poco y de esta manera con toda seguridad no te brillara mas; para mejorar tus angulos en donde hay mayor brillo te recomendaria una filmación con publico realizando los efectos con el fp, mirar detalladamente tu tecnica para corregir los posibles defectos que observes con la luz y la contraluz y si es el sudor primero limpiar bien el fp antes de usarlo ademas te recomendaria llevar un poco de cal o talco para aplicartelo antes del show pero esto hara tu Fp tenga un poco menos adherencia a la piel.

Espero estas recomendaciones te sirvan y las puedas aplicar en tus rutinas.

----------


## cyberpaquito

Estimado ERICKSON PERDOMO 
gracias por tus consejos y sugerencias, sobre todo con el tema de luces que en el campo de la magia estoy super-verde.

Un saludo y nos vemos en el foro

Salud y magia

----------


## Raicon

hombre esta claro que sea blando o duro depende de lo que quieras hacer pero mi opinión para cosas en general prefiero el blando, resulta mas cómodo.

----------


## magojavi

Yo siempre llevo encima un fp extralargo (duro), a mi parecer es muy real, y al ser largo, a mi me aporta una seguridad tremenda , pero como ya digeron, es ir provando.

----------


## Jmac

Como dijo Lope de Vega

Contad si son cincuenta y esta hecho.

EDITADO.
Mientras he escrito son cincuenta y uno.

----------


## julopgar

> Yo siempre llevo encima un fp extralargo (duro), a mi parecer es muy real, y al ser largo, a mi me aporta una seguridad tremenda , pero como ya digeron, es ir provando.



La seguridad es a lo que aspiramos TODOS en todo efecto  :Oops:  , especialmente con el FP ,  pero algo que me comentó un mago experto en lo referente al FP es que antiguamente los FP eran metálicos , nada de duro ni blando ni plastico ni goma,... ni siquiera color similar a piel,...  :Smile1:  

por lo que creo que conforme el mago tiene experiencia a parte de ir "escogiendo lo más apropiado para cada efecto", esa seguridad que continuamente buscamos ,.. la iremos adquiriendo casi sin darnos cuenta. 
 :twisted: 
Un saludo

----------


## Melgar

Pienso que según cada persona y sobre todo según que efecto queremos hacer irá bien uno u otro. Desde luego yo el que utilizo es el duro, ya que la matoría de las veces es para el cigarrillo / pañuelo, y por tanto es claro porqué uso éste.

¡¡ Digo yo !!  Saludos, Melgar

----------


## Ayy

yo uso uno blando... me parece ams comodo a la hora de manipularlo....

----------


## ElMagoPol

Hola!!

Yo tengo los 2 FP el duro y el blando,y la verdad que me quedo con el duro,a lo mejor es porque fue con el primero que comencé pero la verdad es que me gusta bastante más a la hora de manejarlo. :P

----------


## Weiss

Hola a todos y saludos en este mi primer mensaje. Creo que en el tema del FP depende mucho de lo cómodo que se encuentre el Mago y sobre todo de "que efecto" vamos a realizar, ya que aunque yo me encuentre personalmente más a gusto con el blando, hay rutinas que no me serían posible sin el duro, como apagar y desaparecer un cigarrillo encendido.

  De todas formas en algo estaremos todos de acuerdo, y es que el FP se ha convertido en herramienta obligatoria para cualquier tipo de rutina, ya sea Close-Up o Escenario.

  Me congratulo de que exista este buen foro donde consultar y compartir ideas. A partir de hoy prometo convertirme en usuario habitual.

----------


## Ella

> De todas formas en algo estaremos todos de acuerdo, y es que el FP se ha convertido en herramienta obligatoria para cualquier tipo de rutina, ya sea Close-Up o Escenario.
> .


para nada, es mas, hay muchisimas mas rutinas sin fp que con fp, y para escenario no se usa casi el fp, hay otras alternativas mejores, y en magia de cerca, teniendo en cuenta que uno esta rodeado y demas.... uff, malo malo

----------


## MagoJ

YO TRABAJO PERSONALMENTE CON LOS DUROS DE SIEMPRE... TANTO EL CORTO COMO EL LARGO PRINCIPALMENTE...
De vez en cuando uso alguno blenado para efecto con líquidos pero me parece más versatil y más resolutivo a técnicas los rígidos.. chiao

----------


## coyote15

bueno la verdad que yo prefiero el DURO ya que me queda mejor y aparte mi BLANDO se ajusta a mi dedo perfectamente pero el plastico malo y como no sudo y me cuesta sacarlo!!!!! bueno, tambien es porque hace vacio.  :Lol:

----------


## starsoazul

> yo creo que depende de lo que se va a meter, y como.
> por ejemplo yo, siempre he usado el duro...el otro dia en tienda de magia me compre un blando pero extra grande a posta, para meter las bolas de esponja y que no se meta hasta el fondo del dedo, si no, en el contorno, y es algo fabuloso, salen con una facilidad....en cambio con el duro no es asi, hay que meter los dedos en forma de pinza hasta el fondo e intentar sacar la bola a duras pentas. por otra parte, una desventaja del duro es que para meter la bola siempre tiene que ser metiendola con la otra mano, y no meterla con la misma mano en la que tengo el fp (que es lo que suelo hacer), ya que el fp al ser blando se dobla y la bola no entra.
> he pensado ponerle un alambre en forma circular pegado para mantener el contorno y no se doble...bueno, ya os contare



Hola la verdad es que no escribo para para participar en el tema sino para preguntar que criterio se sigue aqui para suguerirle algunos foreros que busquen sobre un tema determinado sobre el cual preguntan, como por ej a mi al abrir un tema para informarme sobre el fp invisible, y la primera respuesta que hubo fue ``utiliza el buscador, este tema ya se ha tratado anterirmente´´, sin embargo ahora veo que en este mismo tema `` fp duro o blando´´ la misma persona no suguiere lo mismo sino que ademas participa. Sera que no hay tambien hilos abiertos sobre que fp es mejor si el duro o el blando. Solo quisiera saber que critierio se sigue, a manera informativa, si no es mucho pedir claro? 
Es que a los recien llegados solo se nos sabe decir ``utiliza el buscador´´
no se supone que estamos aqui para intercambiar ideas, ayudarnos, y sobre todo compartir experiencias. Bueno al menos yo me he registrado con ese espiritu.
No molesto mas, soy un recien llegado y no quiero que me vayan ha bajar el usuario, aunque tampoco me queria quedar con las ganas de expresar algo que me parece bastante injusto,

Gracias 

un saludo :roll:

----------


## Ella

> Hola la verdad es que no escribo para para participar en el tema sino para preguntar que criterio se sigue aqui para suguerirle algunos foreros que busquen sobre un tema determinado sobre el cual preguntan, como *por ej a mi al abrir un tema para informarme sobre el fp invisible, y la primera respuesta que hubo fue ``utiliza el buscador, este tema ya se ha tratado anterirmente´´,* sin embargo ahora veo que en este mismo tema `` fp duro o blando´´ la misma persona no suguiere lo mismo sino que ademas participa. Sera que no hay tambien hilos abiertos sobre que fp es mejor si el duro o el blando. Solo quisiera saber que critierio se sigue, a manera informativa, si no es mucho pedir claro? 
> Es que a los recien llegados solo se nos sabe decir ``utiliza el buscador´´
> no se supone que estamos aqui para intercambiar ideas, ayudarnos, y sobre todo compartir experiencias. Bueno al menos yo me he registrado con ese espiritu.



aqui esta tu post de fp invisible, te invito a decirme donde te digo que uses el buscador:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...hlight=#104985
tambien a que pongas el link de un post que trtate este tema, no que se deribe a este tema, si no que lo trate desde un principio: fp duro o blando
yo te pondre este, donde se recomienda un post sobre "fp duro o blando" y mira cual es... 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=4341
pd: mi mensaje, (el que has citado) es del año 2005 (estamos en el 2007) año cuando se abrio este tema, por tanto, cuando pongas el link del post ,como ejemplo, para justificar porque nadie dice (o bueno,  ya que tu queja es contra mi, porque yo no digo) en este post (del 2005) que se deberia usar el buscador, fijate la fecha, ya que deberia ser anterior a la existencia de este, es decir, anterior a julio del año 2005

pd2: he mirado TODOS tus mensajes y en ninguno te dice NADIE que deberias usar el buscado  :roll:

----------


## Kay3ja

Alguno conoce una buena tienda para comprar por Valencia  :Confused: 
En su caso por Madrid.
Gracias
PD: Para vosotros cuales son los mejore videos o libros para manejo de FP

----------


## Gunter Benko

Cierto es que el corte secante del blando puede hacerlo un poco más visible. Entiendo que en ciertas rutinas sea necesario utilizarlo, pero si no yo recomiendo el duro

----------


## Zen

> Alguno conoce una buena tienda para comprar por Valencia 
> En su caso por Madrid.
> Gracias
> PD: Para vosotros cuales son los mejore videos o libros para manejo de FP


Soy de Valencia y te solo te puedo decir que si que existe una tienda en la ciudad, pero no se puede dar aqui direccion. No obstante tambien te digo que apenas voy, me resulta mas comodo comprar en tiendamagia, al dia siguiente está el pedido en casa y hay mucha mas variedad de libros y material que en la tienda de valencia. Un saludo

----------


## hawyn yaur

yo, que en esto no entiendo ya que soy mas de cartomagia poseos un d'lite, tambien tengo un FP duro y me gusta mucho mas el blando   :Wink:

----------


## magican

> Poseo tanto duros como blandos de la marca Vernet, pero no termino de decidirme por uno de ellos.
> Un amigo mío que lo utiliza con bastante asiduidad, prefiere el duro porque dice que el blando, al ser un poco más grueso, se nota más.
> Yo hasta ahora, sólo he usado los duros, pero no sé si probar con el blando a ver, intentaré practicar un poco con él.
> En fin, que a ver qué opináis vosotros...


los blandos son mejores ya que se te adapta mas los duros tiene que se un tamaño justo como el dedo luminoso que tambien es duro proba con el blando se te hace mas facil esoero que te ayude chau suerte

----------


## manu64

Hola.
Sobre de la existencia de una tienda de magia, deciros que hay una en Valencia (no se si hay más) desde hace unos meses.
Está en la calle Maestro Sosa, nº 30. Aunque el horario es muy restringido pues está abierta solo de lunes a viernes de 17 a 21 horas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo siempre he usado el fp duro, el blando también lo prové, pero me pareze que se deforma demasiado, y me siento incomodo con él.
Para mi, personalmente, es mejor el fp duro.

----------


## mc. rym

hola a todos!  :Lol:  
yo tengo un fp duro y se nota muchissimo no se pareze nada a lo que se tiene que parezer. yo creo que los blandos se notaran menos :roll: . que marca cogeis? saludos

----------


## solecill2008

llevo desde los 7 años usando el FP, y uso el duro, ahora estoy por probar el nuevo FP que hay en tiendamagia , que es de silicona, cuyo precio es de 25 euros,  la verdad es que es caro para ser un simple FP, pero habrá que tenerlo en las manos para ver si lo vale ese precio, os pongo url

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2670

----------


## ignoto

> llevo desde los 7 años usando el FP...


Pues ya estará un tanto desgastado.    :Lol:

----------


## solecill2008

gg y g.

----------


## juanma-go

Yo tengo el FP blando y lo prefiero, mas que nada porque pienso que el blando es para pañuelos mas que nada, y el duro para apagar cigarrillos, porque si eso lo haces en el blando vas a acabar con la punta (del FP) un poco chamuscadilla a pesar del algodon, es mi opinion.

----------


## magic-o

Para mi mucho mejor el blando, me es más cómodo y ya me he acostumbrado

----------


## MagicAyllon

He leido todas las opiniones, y hay para todo.
Pero yo iré un poco más lejos...quiero comprarme uno, pues en Cáceres no hay tienda especializada, y lo compraré por ebay o en tiendamagia, es decir, por internet, y no podré probármelo antes.
Sabiendo eso, y que el único uso que le voy a dar es para el pañuelo, me recomendais, para dicho truco, blando o duro??

Un abrazo, y gracias

----------


## goncho19

Si solo lo vas a usar para eso ni siquiera te lo recomiendo ...
P.D: Yo tengo uno duro y estoy bien con el

----------


## Hastling

Una cosa mi ''******'' mide unos 6cm. ¿Que tamaño de ''FP'' me recomendais? Me gustaria usarlo para desaparicion de pañuelos como los de tiendamagia.com. 

Ya sé que es mejor ir a la tienda pero no se donde venden cerca de donde vivo, y seguramente lo pida por internet.

Espero que se entienda los de los *** sino ya lo esxplicaré por mensaje privado.


Un saludo HASTLING

----------


## MagNity

bueno, yo tengo unas medidas parecidas (creo) y tengo 2 FP de diferentes medidas de largura pero misma de anchura, quizás el ancho es lo más importante, si miras en tiendamagia ponen diametro,... yo con L me van bien (creo que son L porque yo uso otra marca que no está en tiendamagia),... mirate la anchura y con eso quizás puedas saber cual te corresponde.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Yo uso el duro, ya que me lo recomendaron en la tienda, quicas con el blando cueste mas meter los pañuelos por que se engancha es que no lo se yo estoy acostumbrado a usar el duro, y de momento me va bien solo que lo malo es cuando hace calor y humedad pero bueno yo solo doy mi opinion asi que del 1 al 10 al F.P de vernet duro le doy un 8 hasta otra!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

A mi me gusta el duro, me da más seguridad, aunque para gustos los colores!!

----------


## Fernando Navarro

Yo de ti probaria con el blando , como son bastante asequibles , te recomiendo que compres uno blando y eligas el ams adecuado

----------


## Ace

Siempre usé y creo que voy a seguir usando duro. Pero probá cual te va mejor a vos.

Salu2!

----------


## marcoCRmagia

yo tengo uno duro, pero en estos dias voy a comprar tambien uno blando, y voy a utilizar los 2 para cosas distintas, entonces yo creo que una pregunta que se debe hacer alguien que va a comprar un FP y no se decide es: para que lo quiero?

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Yo uso uno duro y me va perfectamente, eso si, tengo que usar el blando, tengo curiosidad, a cuanto saldrian?

----------


## magobernal

> Pues creo que la respuesta está clarísima, tú mismo te respondes  . Si tienes de los dos modelos prueba los dos y quédate con el que más te convenza. Tu amigo lo tiene claro, ha probado los dos y prefiere el duro, prueba tú y mira cuál te parece mejor ¿qué más te da lo que los demás podamos pensar sobre uno u otro modelo si el que lo va a utilizar eres tú?


el problema es que el blando, se mete peor y sale peor el dedo a demas es mas gordo, pero el duro se camufla peor ya que no se puede doblar y brilla mas.

----------


## aitowwer

> el problema es que el blando, se mete peor y sale peor el dedo a demas es mas gordo, pero el duro se camufla peor ya que no se puede doblar y brilla mas.


Creo que le has dado MagoBernal , a mi me pasa exactamente eso , al principio me gustaba mas el blando porque fue el primero que tuve después compré uno duro y despues de acostumbrarme a el  para mi es mejor ya que aunque sea mas dificil de camuflar entra y sale mejor , supongo que como con todo es para gustos....

----------


## ignoto

Hay duros, blandos, de silicona, eclipse, metálicos...

Lo primero es saber QUÉ se quiere hacer y DESPUÉS se buscan los medios.

Eso de ir probando chismes mágicos a ver cual "va mejor" no conduce a nada más que a ser "aprendiz de todo y oficial de nada".

Primero de todo se piensa en el efecto a realizar. Después se realizará *con* FP duro, blando, sin FP o con una muñeca hinchable.

----------


## Lordchu

Yo siempre he usado el duro aunque es menos cómodo llevarlo puesto pero es más facil de utilizar. Te recomiendo si vas a comprar que compres el set de FP que vende vernet en tiendamagia ya que aunque en un principio no uses todos los acabaras usando con el tiempo.

----------


## fermaton

Por mi parte,me parece mas manejable el duro.

----------


## Akigam

Yo uso ambos, por ejemplo: para hacer desaparecer una seda, el blando (se me pega mejor al dedo), si alguna rutina de billete o cambio de papeles, el duro (entran y salen mejor).
Según la rutina, prueba cual te va mejor!

----------


## magik mackey

hace un tiempo, no muchos años, solo existia el duro, y lo usabamos para hacer todos los juegos que decis y muchisimos mas; lo que teneis que hacer es aprender las tecnicas de su manejo y ensayar mucho, os garantizo que hareis lo mismo con el duro que con el blando.

----------


## maG-Borrull

Estoy totalmente con lo que dice Lopez, si sabes utilizarlo nadie notará nada!!  :Wink1:  pero en mi caso particular prefiero utilazar el blando porque lo noto más ligero con mi dedo, manias! xDDD

----------


## Moñiño

Yo como sude un poco de mas, el blando se me pega y me hace un ruido como de descorche al sacarmelo. Yo prefiero el duro. 
PD: Use, para probar,pro que se lo oi a alguien el final de un tubo guardapuros de color gris a modo de FP con mi cuñada y su novio, para desaparecer un pañuelo y no vieron nada. El manejo lo es todo. Salutres.

----------


## mayico

Mag-Borull, te doy un toque de atención amistos, mira la fecha de los temas a los que contestas, puede ser que ya esté solucionado o que el interesado no esté en el foro.
Te pido tambien que lleas las normas del foro, no por tener mensajes se va a entrar directamente en ninguna zona especial, hay mas requisitos... Y consejo, presentate en la zona adecuada para conocerte mejor, ya que veo que has entrado con muchas ganas, quiero saber a quien me dirijo...

----------

